# Do you have a traditional recipe for New Year's Day? Lentil Soup



## Aria (Dec 30, 2006)

*Do you have a traditional recipe for New Year's Day?*

Lentil Soup a traditional German Soup....you will be granted money if you have the Lentil Soup. This is the large recipe...you can make 1/2 recipe
3 one pound bags of lentils (soak overnight) 

2 pork hocks
cover with water and boil slowly. (drain) 


in a large soup pot
2 onions chopped
6 carrots
l bunch celery
drain and add the lentils
add the pork hocks
cover with warm water
Cook slowly for 3 hours

add 1-1/2 teaspoons ground pepper

Remove the pork hocks...trim,discard fat, remove the meat
and add to the lentil soup.

Serve hot with parm grated cheese.


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 30, 2006)

It's not really my tradition as I have never done it before, but it's a long standing tradition in the South.

I am making Hoppin' John tomorrow.  Bean dishes on New Years Day is supposed to bring good luck in the new year.


----------



## Half Baked (Dec 30, 2006)

Gotta have Hoppin' John. It's the law.


----------



## TATTRAT (Dec 31, 2006)

3 parts Bourbon
2 Ice Cubes!


----------



## auntdot (Dec 31, 2006)

When I was a kid it was black-eyed peas. It did not have to be the Hoppin' John that Andy amd HB are making. Would have loved to have enjoyed the Hoppin' part of the John, but what was put out was just sorta cooked peas.

My in laws always had pickled herring, stuff out of the jar that was atrocious. They said it was a German tradition.

Cannot believe most Germans ever made it to January 2, if they had to eat that stuff.

And I love all sorts of fish, done all ways, even raw, so it ain't just my palate.

Maybe most Germans did not go to the same grocery.

Heck if I know. 

This year will make a traditional lobster bisque, I think. We have the carcasses, and it sounds good, at least at the moment.

It is, after all, an old Etruscan tradition. 

Absolutely, trust me on that (I doubt there are many Etruscans roaming about to deny it).

Whatever your tradition, new or old, all best wishes for the new year.


----------



## Aria (Jan 1, 2007)

Yes...whatever your tradition, whatever you are eating on this New Year's Day...ENJOY, and all the best wishes for the New Year.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jan 1, 2007)

I've always heard & read in my vegetarian cookbooks that lentils shouldn't be soaked - that unlike other dried legumes, it makes them too mushy.  While I've never made lentil soup from scratch, I have made lentil "burgers", & didn't soak them, & they were more than soft enough for the recipe.

Is there a specific reason for soaking them for this recipe?


----------



## luvs (May 1, 2008)

pork & sauerkraut!


----------

